# Social Category > The Whistleblower Forum >  fans2earn online jobs

## mzamoyengwa

Hi everyone 

My name is Mzamo from PMB (South Africa )
I'm working with fans2earn where you given jobs 
to do daily and earn money unlimited,depending 
on your effort for more information follow this 
link   http://Fans2Earn.com/?ref=325820.

it safe and private.

best regards Mzamo.

----------


## Dave A

What sort of jobs?

----------


## HR Solutions

You from Durban ? Tell us more - why is it all in dollars ?

----------


## Russelvn

If I could interject. Welcome Mzamo, its a ref link so you probably earn by spreading the link also this is not the first time I've seen such a site.

@HR Solutions, this is the step up of MLM, basically affiliate links. Some are safe but none are free from building up a list including your details and then selling it to the highest bidder later on. In the online market there has been an increase of so called 'spam' but these guys have improved their 'copy' according to their marketing. What could happen is you give your email and maybe your number and even some cases they would ask for more personal details. Months later you get blasted by some strange emails or sms marketing campaign.

I could be completely wrong here but through my experience the quality of affiliation and the 'MLM type schemes' online has dropped so far down in quality almost nothing is worth looking in to.

----------


## Dave A

C'mon Mzamo. Don't keep us in suspense. What's the deal?

----------


## mzamoyengwa

You right Russelvn the site is also cheap my mom use to do it she just told me 
you never get paid because you still have to sign forms and not everything is free.

thanks,really appreciate your opinion it helped me a lot.

----------

Russelvn (03-Nov-16)

----------


## HR Solutions

Then why do you say this :





> it safe and private.

----------


## Dave A

so it sounds like one to avoid then.

Thanks for the feedback, Mzamo

----------

